# How I raised my horrible Ratings.



## Doyle Hargraves

I love driving for UBER and I’ve been making a killing doing it. The only problem is, my ratings. I’m at 2.38. I’ve had some real shitty customers and I’ve put myself in some bad spots. I have a nice ride, but my attitude is sometimes miserable. The money is too good to turn back now, and I know that low of a rating would bring me a pink slip. It is or was probably coming. I decided to open myself up an UBER passenger account using a Visa cash gift card and an old Samsung smart phone I had. I then went a few miles down the road from where I live. I sat in the vehicle and requested a ride exactly where I was sitting. Boom! I “pinged” myself! Me and Myself next drove down the road 1/2mile. I get charged a minimum and OF COURSE I give myself a 5 STAR! I did this 9 times for a total of around $50…UBER will get around $10 of that. That gave me 9 (5) STAR rides in matter of an hour or so. Bumping my rating up the next day to a 4.35! AWESOME! Just a helpful tip for you guys and gals worried about your ratings. Have a good shift and all the best….Doyle


----------



## suewho

You da man!


----------



## unter ling

Doyle Hargraves said:


> I love driving for UBER and I've been making a killing doing it. The only problem is, my ratings. I'm at 2.38. I've had some real shitty customers and I've put myself in some bad spots. I have a nice ride, but my attitude is sometimes miserable. The money is too good to turn back now, and I know that low of a rating would bring me a pink slip. It is or was probably coming. I decided to open myself up an UBER passenger account using a Visa cash gift card and an old Samsung smart phone I had. I then went a few miles down the road from where I live. I sat in the vehicle and requested a ride exactly where I was sitting. Boom! I "pinged" myself! Me and Myself next drove down the road 1/2mile. I get charged a minimum and OF COURSE I give myself a 5 STAR! I did this 9 times for a total of around $50&#8230;UBER will get around $10 of that. That gave me 9 (5) STAR rides in matter of an hour or so. Bumping my rating up the next day to a 4.35! AWESOME! Just a helpful tip for you guys and gals worried about your ratings. Have a good shift and all the best&#8230;.Doyle


Oh doyle we have been missing you, so good to see you are back with a great new idea. Keep up the good work. How is the tip jar going?


----------



## Uber Driver 007

LoL


----------



## scrurbscrud

Uber Driver 007 said:


> LoL


Doyle just presented one of the most creative work arounds to low ratings I've seen yet on these boards.


----------



## Uber Driver 007

scrurbscrud said:


> Doyle just presented one of the most creative work arounds to low ratings I've seen yet on these boards.


I wonder if he left a tip for himself in his jar. Otherwise he has double standards for giving himself 5* and not leaving a tip.


----------



## suewho

scrurbscrud said:


> Doyle just presented one of the most creative work arounds to low ratings I've seen yet on these boards.


Much the easiest and least painful way ive heard, none of this licking customers balls bs


----------



## grams777

I've read posts where uber caught this type of thing and deactivated people for doing it, even once. The driver says, but I was just testing it. And may or may not get back in. But if you're rating was 2.38 there's not much to lose by trying. It might be better though to have a friend or two to give rides to once a day over a few days. Let them ping you from nearby but not too close. Avoid sharing the same wifi network as riders also. I have noticed Uber has some pretty aggressive techniques they use to block and detect various things. So I would be careful.


----------



## May May

Nice work bro! Good info indeed!


----------



## Orlando_Driver

you da man ! I have to do a ride by next week or I'm deactivated. I'm going to do this


----------



## DriverJ

Why not just pay the riders $5.00 to give you 5 stars?

Might not get you fired, deactivated, reprogrammed or whatever the hell happens to Uber drivers.


----------



## DriverJ

Doyle Hargraves said:


> I love driving for UBER and I've been making a killing doing it. The only problem is, my ratings. I'm at 2.38. I've had some real shitty customers and I've put myself in some bad spots. I have a nice ride, but my attitude is sometimes miserable. The money is too good to turn back now, and I know that low of a rating would bring me a pink slip. It is or was probably coming. I decided to open myself up an UBER passenger account using a Visa cash gift card and an old Samsung smart phone I had. I then went a few miles down the road from where I live. I sat in the vehicle and requested a ride exactly where I was sitting. Boom! I "pinged" myself! Me and Myself next drove down the road 1/2mile. I get charged a minimum and OF COURSE I give myself a 5 STAR! I did this 9 times for a total of around $50&#8230;UBER will get around $10 of that. That gave me 9 (5) STAR rides in matter of an hour or so. Bumping my rating up the next day to a 4.35! AWESOME! Just a helpful tip for you guys and gals worried about your ratings. Have a good shift and all the best&#8230;.Doyle


No way you were at a 2.38.


----------



## suewho

Doyle seems to be the kind of man who likes to solve his own problems. I dont see him relying on customers to give him the 5*


----------



## unter ling

DriverJ said:


> No way you were at a 2.38.


I dont care if he was 2.38 or not, he gives most of us good laugh and the anticipation of "what would Doyle do"


----------



## Orlando_Driver

WWDD !!


----------



## DriverJ

suewho said:


> Doyle seems to be the kind of man who likes to solve his own problems. I dont see him relying on customers to give him the 5*


Now that he's got that rider account I'm wondering how long it is before he figures out that he doesn't need any potential 1 - star giving riders at all. He can do requests, drive him self somewhere, and repeat, Always a fare in progress, always 5 - stars. He'll get rich!

Doyle? You listening?

Also, how many rides do you have (total) that 9 - 5 stars took you from 2.38 to 4.35?


----------



## jerseymc

Is this what uber has become? 9 rides of 20% of $4 + $1 srf = $16.20 you pay to uber to drive yourself around. Am I the only one not understanding the logic here. I wish I could sell my rating.


----------



## KrisThuy

f it u should have also put a great story comment on feedback like

"doyle save me from house on fire, he gave me a ride to pick up a bucket of water and drive me back home so quick that when i arrive i was able to put out the fire"

this will make u eligible to win the amex $1000 dollars uber driver of the month


----------



## Doyle Hargraves

jerseymc said:


> Is this what uber has become? 9 rides of 20% of $4 + $1 srf = $16.20 you pay to uber to drive yourself around. Am I the only one not understanding the logic here. I wish I could sell my rating.


It's very simple my level-headed friend. I've only been doing this a few weeks. I found this forum and read some of the horror stories about ratings and being deactivated. Since driving, I see some dough coming in now and I needed to boost my ratings. I do enjoy making this side money, but I have terrible customers and even when I think the ride went pretty well, the ratings show the opposite. Instead of getting deactivated I UBER'ED myself around for a little while. I got into an argument with a customer today about politics and I knew he was going to give me a bad rating about a mile into it, but I stood my ground. I told him to go "F" HIMSELF the minute he exited the vehicle. Normally I'd be worried about it, but because I have my new rating scheme, I'll sleep like a baby&#8230;.I just wish I could get some normal customers. It's not me, it's the riders. Thanks for chiming in on my comment and try not to be so confused.


----------



## BlueRooftop

So the real question remains now that you've explained how to raise your rating....how did you lower it in the first place? Tell us a stooooory!


----------



## May May

Could it be, that there are clients that never give you 5 stars because they don't have to? It is not required right?


----------



## thehappytypist

Not sure if serious...but just in case.

As someone else said, be careful. You'll lose both your rider and driver account if you get busted. It's not hard to spot.


----------



## DriverJ

Doyle Hargraves said:


> It's very simple my level-headed friend. I've only been doing this a few weeks. I found this forum and read some of the horror stories about ratings and being deactivated. Since driving, I see some dough coming in now and I needed to boost my ratings. I do enjoy making this side money, but I have terrible customers and even when I think the ride went pretty well, the ratings show the opposite. Instead of getting deactivated I UBER'ED myself around for a little while. I got into an argument with a customer today about politics and I knew he was going to give me a bad rating about a mile into it, but I stood my ground. I told him to go "F" HIMSELF the minute he exited the vehicle. Normally I'd be worried about it, but because I have my new rating scheme, I'll sleep like a baby&#8230;.I just wish I could get some normal customers. It's not me, it's the riders. Thanks for chiming in on my comment and try not to be so confused.


It all makes sense now.


----------



## Courageous

BlueRooftop said:


> So the real question remains now that you've explained how to raise your rating....how did you lower it in the first place? Tell us a stooooory!


He told it already. He's a liberal loon. NEVER talk politics or religion with passengers...unless, of course, the Spirit moves ya .. LOL


----------



## scrurbscrud

grams777 said:


> I've read posts where uber caught this type of thing and deactivated people for doing it, even once. The driver says, but I was just testing it. And may or may not get back in. But if you're rating was 2.38 there's not much to lose by trying. It might be better though to have a friend or two to give rides to once a day over a few days. Let them ping you from nearby but not too close. Avoid sharing the same wifi network as riders also. I have noticed Uber has some pretty aggressive techniques they use to block and detect various things. So I would be careful.


I think just about any driver could find ten friends and pay their $4 ride, net cost $1.60 to the driver. Maybe more if needed. *There's Uber's new customers, paid for by drivers no less!*

Straight 5 star ratings, 40 in a row. Net cost, $64. Add it to the cost budget under sample fares for IRS.

Eezeepeezee


----------



## DriverJ

jerseymc said:


> Is this what uber has become? 9 rides of 20% of $4 + $1 srf = $16.20 you pay to uber to drive yourself around. Am I the only one not understanding the logic here. I wish I could sell my rating.


Talk to Doyle. I hear he does private consultations on -- 1.) How to Make Your Uber Rating Plummet w/o Really Trying, -- 2.) Which Weapons to Carry for Ubering (and when to kill) -- 3.) How to Artificially Raise Your Uber Rating for Next to Nothing -- 4.) Understanding Uber, and -- 5.) Maximizing Tips.

They're only $16.20 per session, or any two for $40.00.


----------



## Uzcaliber

I don't think Uber will fire him for ubering himself. As far as Uber is concerned they still make money regardless of how he raises his rating.


----------



## grams777

scrurbscrud said:


> I think just about any driver could find ten friends and pay their $4 ride, net cost $1.60 to the driver. Maybe more if needed. *There's Uber's new customers, paid for by drivers no less!*
> 
> Straight 5 star ratings, 40 in a row. Net cost, $64. Add it to the cost budget under sample fares for IRS.
> 
> Eezeepeezee


Eventually some specific complaints or an excess ratio of 1 stars may sink a driver. Some drivers get booted out even with good ratings. Best to stick to driving and avoid controversial subjects. If you want controversy, start a blog, podcast, or become a talk show host.


----------



## DriverJ

BlueRooftop said:


> So the real question remains now that you've explained how to raise your rating....how did you lower it in the first place? Tell us a stooooory!


Please do Doyle. It's sad, but I think, 'The Misadventures of Driver Doyle' has been the most enjoyable part of my short-lived Uber career.

What was your weirdest ride Doyle?


----------



## scrurbscrud

scrurbscrud said:


> I think just about any driver could find ten friends and pay their $4 ride, net cost $1.60 to the driver. Maybe more if needed. *There's Uber's new customers, paid for by drivers no less!*
> 
> Straight 5 star ratings, 40 in a row. Net cost, $64. Add it to the cost budget under sample fares for IRS.
> 
> Eezeepeezee


Do enough volume of these and you're bound to make money just like Uber sez.


----------



## scrurbscrud

Orlando_Driver said:


> you da man ! I have to do a ride by next week or I'm deactivated. I'm going to do this


You gonna let you, your own pax sit in front? Or hard ball him to the back seat?


----------



## timmyolo

and people keep taking him serious...


----------



## DriverJ

Doyle Hargraves said:


> I told him to go "F" HIMSELF the minute he exited the vehicle.


Okay, there's your low rating problem. You need to tell them to go "F" themselves the minute they get in. Then you lay your weapon on the dash in plain site, and point to the stolen tip jar. When you get them home, remind them you know where they live. You'll watch your ratings and tips soar, and never have to argue politics again. Everyone will always agree with you.


----------



## scrurbscrud

timmyolo said:


> and people keep taking him serious...


Anybody who looks so startlingly similar to Dwight Yoakam can't be all bad.


----------



## scrurbscrud

DriverJ said:


> Okay, there's your low rating problem. You need to tell them to go "F" themselves the minute they get in. Then you lay your weapon on the dash in plain site, and point to the stolen tip jar. When you get them home, remind them you know where they live. You'll watch your ratings and tips soar, and never have to argue politics again. Everyone will always agree with you.


Note to self. Next ahole pax who I anticipate a low star rating from...at drop off prior to hitting the unlock button...

"Wait a sec...I gotta write down your address."


----------



## timmyolo

who is Dwight Yoakam?


----------



## scrurbscrud

timmyolo said:


> who is Dwight Yoakam?


Who is Google?


----------



## DriverJ

suewho said:


> Much the easiest and least painful way ive heard, none of this licking customers balls bs


Mmm, I'm coming to Australia to take a ride with you. Sounds like things would really be different 'down under!'


----------



## DriverJ

timmyolo said:


> who is Dwight Yoakam?


"Guitars, Cadillacs, Hillbilly Music" A country music musician. Go to a site called Google.com and.... lol


----------



## scrurbscrud

DriverJ said:


> "Guitars, Cadillacs, Hillbilly Music" A country music musician. Go to a site called Google.com and.... lol


and THEN Google Dwight and Doyle and you will see that they are actually cousins who were both raised in the backwoods of Tennessee. Doyle was better with a hammer than Dwight, who played a 3 string fiddle with his right toes and it made him famous. How he did those chord reaches with his left foot was amazing.


----------



## scrurbscrud

thehappytypist said:


> Not sure if serious...but just in case.
> 
> As someone else said, be careful. You'll lose both your rider and driver account if you get busted. It's not hard to spot.


Hey, there will be no squealing on drivers by you in Uber's office for CSR advancement. They'd think you're crazy for thinking it up anyway. I mean how are you or they going to know if I pay 50,000 of my friends $4 for a ride and Uber gives me back $2.40. I'll be RICH I tell ya. Rich! And I'll retire with a PERFECT 5 STAR RATING and Travis will luv me luv luv luv me.


----------



## Karl Childers

timmyolo said:


> and people keep taking him serious...


Umm Hmm.


----------



## toi

Doyle kudos to you man.
You are the Mc Gawyer of uber ratings.
Making bombs out of sh*t n such .
Keep up the good work and inspire us "the poor souls"
You my friend are a pioneer and an asset to the transportation world .


----------



## grUBBER

unter ling said:


> Oh doyle we have been missing you, so good to see you are back with a great new idea. Keep up the good work. How is the tip jar going?


What's new about this idea, every body I know does it. Especially uber black. They can't afford being deactivated


----------



## yellow

grUBBER said:


> What's new about this idea, every body I know does it. Especially uber black. They can't afford being deactivated


Possibly a side note, but my rating has not fluctuated even a point in 3 weeks.


----------



## scrurbscrud

yellow said:


> Possibly a side note, but my rating has not fluctuated even a point in 3 weeks.


Giving one ride to yer mom isn't really a fair read from the Uber consumer tho.


----------



## unter ling

grUBBER said:


> What's new about this idea, every body I know does it. Especially uber black. They can't afford being deactivated


Whats new about this idea, Doyle had the balls to admit to it


----------



## UberLuxbod

scrurbscrud said:


> Doyle just presented one of the most creative work arounds to low ratings I've seen yet on these boards.


Not that creative or new.

Just that now Uber know about it.

Sensible people would use their free credits.

At least Uber know now.......


----------



## scrurbscrud

UberLuxbod said:


> Not that creative or new.
> 
> Just that now Uber know about it.
> 
> Sensible people would use their free credits.
> 
> At least Uber know now.......


Yes, we now all know the 'secret' of being an Uber driver for the HAMPTONS.

Manipulate the system.

Is this some kind of revelation to anyone? Seriously not. It's a way of life in Amerika.

Pax knowing this would probably have considerably less repect for our 'ratings' as well. I sure as hell wouldn't believe any drivers ratings knowing this information.

And if you think Uber gives a shit either, you would be wrong. It's all about the manipulation baby!


----------



## toi

I have to admit i did it for my friend who does uberx to bump his rating.
When uber gives you lemons you make lemonade, whats new !?


----------



## forkedover

yellow said:


> Possibly a side note, but my rating has not fluctuated even a point in 3 weeks.


the secret of uber is when it says on your summary 13 of 14 people rated you 5 stars, no one rated you except one person who took time to rate you down.


----------



## UberLuxbod

forkedover said:


> the secret of uber is when it says on your summary 13 of 14 people rated you 5 stars, no one rated you except one person who took time to rate you down.


If they don't rate you the system doesn't give you 5stars as that would defeat the whole point of ratings.


----------



## LenV

The whole rating system is a naive concept. It is completely subjective and can have dire consequences for hard working drivers, especially those who drive the drunk hour shifts. Even a 4 rating to a 5 driver will prevent him/her from ever exceeding 4.99 ever again. Uber should drop the whole rating thing altogether and just let an unsatisfied rider email them with their complaint with the right of the driver to respond.


----------



## Just Some Guy

DriverJ said:


> Might not get you fired, deactivated, reprogrammed or whatever the hell happens to Uber drivers.


Uber Driver Re-Education


----------



## Just Some Guy

yellow said:


> Possibly a side note, but my rating has not fluctuated even a point in 3 weeks.


Neither has mine... once you've given over 1000 rides it takes a lot to change your rating.


----------



## timmyolo

its all about the disruption...
then again, uber do not like them being disrupted


----------



## SoBeUBER

Orlando_Driver said:


> you da man ! I have to do a ride by next week or I'm deactivated. I'm going to do this


theys sent you an email saying we've noticed you've stopped driving and went back to mears, so we're turning off your account?? I haven't gotten that one yet


----------



## timmyolo

what does liar smell like? Karl Childers or Doyle Hargraves?


----------



## Orlando_Driver

SoBeUBER said:


> theys sent you an email saying we've noticed you've stopped driving and went back to mears, so we're turning off your account?? I haven't gotten that one yet


I have not drove for Uber in a month and half. They keep sending emails saying I have 2 weeks to take a ping. I only drive for Mears a few days a month to keep my 30 years seniority active.


----------



## SoBeUBER

Orlando_Driver said:


> I have not drove for Uber in a month and half. They keep sending emails saying I have 2 weeks to take a ping. I only drive for Mears a few days a month to keep my 30 years seniority active.


Hope I don't get that email...I wanted to keep my uber on for Art Basel in december and ultra music festival in March 
Doesn't matter either way, I'll be there in march for Ultra, I've been going every year with my town car...if you've been in M iami that weekend you know how hard it can be to get a cab at times, so I take street hails...even in a black towncar w/o a meter in a county I'm noty licensed in...risky...yes..but I was taking in $1,000/day as I was charging my own kind of surge prices...

what does seniority get you at mears, and what do you do 9-5? that's cool that mears let's you work daily....not in Naples...no company with any sort of good dispatch will let you work daily...weekly leases only...


----------



## Orlando_Driver

SoBeUBER said:


> Hope I don't get that email...I wanted to keep my uber on for Art Basel in december and ultra music festival in March
> Doesn't matter either way, I'll be there in march for Ultra, I've been going every year with my town car...if you've been in M iami that weekend you know how hard it can be to get a cab at times, so I take street hails...even in a black towncar w/o a meter in a county I'm noty licensed in...risky...yes..but I was taking in $1,000/day as I was charging my own kind of surge prices...
> 
> what does seniority get you at mears, and what do you do 9-5? that's cool that mears let's you work daily....not in Naples...no company with any sort of good dispatch will let you work daily...weekly leases only...


Seniority gets me priority to get a good cab over the newbies. Just got a one week warning from Uber....lol


----------



## Worcester Sauce

Orlando_Driver said:


> you da man ! I have to do a ride by next week or I'm deactivated. I'm going to do this


me too


----------



## Worcester Sauce

Doyle Hargraves said:


> I love driving for UBER and I've been making a killing doing it. The only problem is, my ratings. I'm at 2.38. I've had some real shitty customers and I've put myself in some bad spots. I have a nice ride, but my attitude is sometimes miserable. The money is too good to turn back now, and I know that low of a rating would bring me a pink slip. It is or was probably coming. I decided to open myself up an UBER passenger account using a Visa cash gift card and an old Samsung smart phone I had. I then went a few miles down the road from where I live. I sat in the vehicle and requested a ride exactly where I was sitting. Boom! I "pinged" myself! Me and Myself next drove down the road 1/2mile. I get charged a minimum and OF COURSE I give myself a 5 STAR! I did this 9 times for a total of around $50&#8230;UBER will get around $10 of that. That gave me 9 (5) STAR rides in matter of an hour or so. Bumping my rating up the next day to a 4.35! AWESOME! Just a helpful tip for you guys and gals worried about your ratings. Have a good shift and all the best&#8230;.Doyle


...****in eh!! Doyle...I am so proud of you!! Don't be a stranger...we miss hearing your tales.


----------



## Orlando_Driver

WWDD !!


----------



## SoBeUBER

Orlando_Driver said:


> Seniority gets me priority to get a good cab over the newbies. Just got a one week warning from Uber....lol


well I guess just take 1 ping...that should hold you over another month or so...
if you're only driving 2 days a month, what do you do full time?


----------



## Orlando_Driver

SoBeUBER said:


> well I guess just take 1 ping...that should hold you over another month or so...
> if you're only driving 2 days a month, what do you do full time?


I own a food truck and a hot dog cart. I'm a ACF Certified Executive Chef, gave up the resturant life...


----------



## SoBeUBER

Orlando_Driver said:


> I own a food truck and a hot dog cart. I'm a ACF Certified Executive Chef, gave up the resturant life...


sweet...always wondered about food trucks...is there work for you guys every night nearby?? or is it only a 1 or 2 night /week thing??
Are you able to turn a decent profit off the truck??


----------



## Orlando_Driver

SoBeUBER said:


> sweet...always wondered about food trucks...is there work for you guys every night nearby?? or is it only a 1 or 2 night /week thing??
> Are you able to turn a decent profit off the truck??


My food truck makes a huge profit ! I paid off all my bills last year ! Hot dog cart is starting to roll in a lot of cash.


----------



## DriverJ

scrurbscrud said:


> and THEN Google Dwight and Doyle and you will see that they are actually cousins who were both raised in the backwoods of Tennessee. Doyle was better with a hammer than Dwight, who played a 3 string fiddle with his right toes and it made him famous. How he did those chord reaches with his left foot was amazing.


I use Bing most of the time, for rewards, but if you Bing Dwight and Doyle, you get - Dwight and Doyle.


----------



## scrurbscrud

Orlando_Driver said:


> My food truck makes a huge profit ! I paid off all my bills last year ! Hot dog cart is starting to roll in a lot of cash.


I like Kangaroo dogs with mustard...mmmhmmm


----------



## DriverJ

Orlando_Driver said:


> My food truck makes a huge profit ! I paid off all my bills last year ! Hot dog cart is starting to roll in a lot of cash.


You oughta start a ride-share food truck. A restaurant on wheels. You could feed the lard-asses pancakes and sausages in the mornings while some dumbass Uber driver paid you $.50 a mile to drive them to work. In the evening, feed them Franks and beans. Plus you could tell the Uber driver he's into overtime so he'll have to pay time-and-a-half - $.75/mile!

I bet we see an Uber Mobile Deli within 30 days!


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver

Doyle Hargraves said:


> I love driving for UBER and I've been making a killing doing it. The only problem is, my ratings. I'm at 2.38. I've had some real shitty customers and I've put myself in some bad spots. I have a nice ride, but my attitude is sometimes miserable. The money is too good to turn back now, and I know that low of a rating would bring me a pink slip. It is or was probably coming. I decided to open myself up an UBER passenger account using a Visa cash gift card and an old Samsung smart phone I had. I then went a few miles down the road from where I live. I sat in the vehicle and requested a ride exactly where I was sitting. Boom! I "pinged" myself! Me and Myself next drove down the road 1/2mile. I get charged a minimum and OF COURSE I give myself a 5 STAR! I did this 9 times for a total of around $50&#8230;UBER will get around $10 of that. That gave me 9 (5) STAR rides in matter of an hour or so. Bumping my rating up the next day to a 4.35! AWESOME! Just a helpful tip for you guys and gals worried about your ratings. Have a good shift and all the best&#8230;.Doyle


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver

*Sounds like a bs story to me, you would be deativacted long before you got to 2.38, and even if you use another phone not linked to any of your other uber stuff I think they can figure out what you doing. Probably by the close proximity to your uber phone, maybe triangulation from the cell tower. *


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher

scrurbscrud said:


> Who is Google?





DriverJ said:


> Mmm, I'm coming to Australia to take a ride with you. Sounds like things would really be different 'down under!'


THREAD # 38/ DRIVER J: Best laugh 
that I've had all day!


----------



## timmyolo

Long time Nyc cab driver said:


> *Sounds like a bs story to me, you would be deativacted long before you got to 2.38, and even if you use another phone not linked to any of your other uber stuff I think they can figure out what you doing. Probably by the close proximity to your uber phone, maybe triangulation from the cell tower. *


long time nyc cab, but not a long time follower of this forum, go read some more of doyles threads and posts


----------



## Showa50

Interesting that you used a pre paid visa card. I thought customers weren't allowed to use those.


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver

timmyolo said:


> long time nyc cab, but not a long time follower of this forum, go read some more of doyles threads and posts


----------



## UberLuxbod

Showa50 said:


> Interesting that you used a pre paid visa card. I thought customers weren't allowed to use those.


You certainly could use Prepaid in the UK. Albeit Mastercard rather than Visa at the time.

As I registered a customer account with my PP.

Not sure if you still can though


----------



## Frank Martin

Holy shit! Doyle broke the code! My hat's off to you, good sir.


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver

timmyolo said:


> long time nyc cab, but not a long time follower of this forum, go read some more of doyles threads and posts


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver

*I was born in the day time, but not yesterday. *


----------



## Samename

@Long time Nyc cab driver - see if you can't consolidate a quote and your reply into one post instead of 3. Ready set go.

p.s. You drive your cab in heaven? Where is the city in your avatar?


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver

Samename said:


> @Long time Nyc cab driver - see if you can't consolidate a quote and your reply into one post instead of 3. Ready set go.
> 
> p.s. You drive your cab in heaven? Where is the city in your avatar?


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver

MaybeI want to reply to three, mind your business .


----------



## Jtuno

It's cheaper than paying $100 for the class.
Edit:
Can't you get free rides for referrals? Then it'll be even cheaper!


----------



## Just one more trip




----------



## patrick073076

grams777 said:


> I've read posts where uber caught this type of thing and deactivated people for doing it, even once. The driver says, but I was just testing it. And may or may not get back in. But if you're rating was 2.38 there's not much to lose by trying. It might be better though to have a friend or two to give rides to once a day over a few days. Let them ping you from nearby but not too close. Avoid sharing the same wifi network as riders also. I have noticed Uber has some pretty aggressive techniques they use to block and detect various things. So I would be careful.


Its not true uber makes money off this deal.


----------



## B-kool

I call bs. If he had 2.35 he'd already have been deactivated


----------



## Abraxas79

grams777 said:


> I've read posts where uber caught this type of thing and deactivated people for doing it, even once. The driver says, but I was just testing it. And may or may not get back in. But if you're rating was 2.38 there's not much to lose by trying. It might be better though to have a friend or two to give rides to once a day over a few days. Let them ping you from nearby but not too close. Avoid sharing the same wifi network as riders also. I have noticed Uber has some pretty aggressive techniques they use to block and detect various things. So I would be careful.


You think they honestly care ? Its money for them. There is nothing in the partnership agreement about it. Its sad you feel the need to do it, but Doyle's post cannot be taken seriously.


----------



## patrick073076

I chatted with uber the other day they said you can give family and friends a ride. If they requested a ride and you get the request you can do this. Uber said as long as they have there own account it does not matter.


----------



## patrick073076

grams777 said:


> I've read posts where uber caught this type of thing and deactivated people for doing it, even once. The driver says, but I was just testing it. And may or may not get back in. But if you're rating was 2.38 there's not much to lose by trying. It might be better though to have a friend or two to give rides to once a day over a few days. Let them ping you from nearby but not too close. Avoid sharing the same wifi network as riders also. I have noticed Uber has some pretty aggressive techniques they use to block and detect various things. So I would be careful.


I chatted with uber as long as you have a rider account it doesn't matter if it's family or friends you can ride them around there no policy against it. Also uber happy there getting 20 percent of the fare


----------



## KMANDERSON

Doyle Hargraves said:


> I love driving for UBER and I've been making a killing doing it. The only problem is, my ratings. I'm at 2.38. I've had some real shitty customers and I've put myself in some bad spots. I have a nice ride, but my attitude is sometimes miserable. The money is too good to turn back now, and I know that low of a rating would bring me a pink slip. It is or was probably coming. I decided to open myself up an UBER passenger account using a Visa cash gift card and an old Samsung smart phone I had. I then went a few miles down the road from where I live. I sat in the vehicle and requested a ride exactly where I was sitting. Boom! I "pinged" myself! Me and Myself next drove down the road 1/2mile. I get charged a minimum and OF COURSE I give myself a 5 STAR! I did this 9 times for a total of around $50&#8230;UBER will get around $10 of that. That gave me 9 (5) STAR rides in matter of an hour or so. Bumping my rating up the next day to a 4.35! AWESOME! Just a helpful tip for you guys and gals worried about your ratings. Have a good shift and all the best&#8230;.Doyle


How the hell do you get a 2.38


----------

